# Has anybody had this condition for over a year and it went away?



## grunge14 (Oct 15, 2014)

Condition* not conditional. Did it fade away slowly or go away in one night?


----------



## Mercutio (Nov 8, 2014)

I have not had a severe attack since I was 24. I started at 8. I think it's because I've learned to manage it.


----------



## Mochan (Jul 14, 2014)

I've had it 27/4 for a year and two months and occasionally in shorter periods before that for another year. And yes, since a couple of weeks I've had a few good days with minimum derealization and depersonalization.
But once I started to think that I was doing well, it hits me again like a wall and I have to retrain myself not to think about it, which is extra hard for me since I have ADD.

I do believe we can all do this, do not think you can't, beceause that only makes things worse!

Edit: also try not to come here too often. I used to lurk here every day and I know that there is a lot of comfort in the fact that you're not the only one suffering from the same thing. But the more you think about it, the harder it is to break the cycle and go on with your life.


----------



## <AGENT>teh345 (Apr 10, 2012)

I've been struggling with this for 2 years and 5 months, not sure where my recovery is going. I don't think its going anywhere.

Hopefully more people that have recovered after a lengthy span of time will post.

EDIT:

Just found this thread in this same section. Guy who recovered after 2.5 years.

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/44491-100-recovered-25-years-now-your-turn/


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

I recovered from DP after 2 years +. I had to actively take part in my recovery, ultimately finding that a mix of EMDR therapy and psych meds allowed me to emerge the dissociation.

Do not invest in any person or literature (no matter how seemingly credible) that expresses you cannot recover.


----------

